# Congrats Ben



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Congratulations Ben for the article in _Plumber_ magazine. What are you going to do with all that fame! :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Congratulations Ben for the article in _Plumber_ magazine. What are you going to do with all that fame! :wink:


whose ben and what article?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> whose ben and what article?


gear junkie and the ergo auger. I gotta go, GF is waiting...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.plumbermag.com/how-to-a...sRhjcDfB2_my7rf-daHsUz1IwMD-xKyrRCvLOV1XbMELM

is the article. Thanks for the support but I don't consider it a big deal it's just advertising for a product.....same as all the other articles in these trade magazines. The writer was actually disappointed I wouldn't tell him all the tools I use lol. But yeah....that ergo auger is legit. Still use and it works a million times better then other pistol rodder I've ever used OR k40 since it has variable speed and quick reverse. 

Actually was much prouder this I was asked to be in this interview.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah they always write what the company uses for equipment. The magazine is free after all!

I really was disgusted by the article not too long ago about the guy before he opened a company who did a lot of illegal under the table work. I was surprised they were nonchalant about it like it's a normal thing. Unless I didn't understand it but that's how it was worded.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

GREAT VIDEO BEN ! :biggrin:
Good plumbing discussion, :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> https://www.plumbermag.com/how-to-a...sRhjcDfB2_my7rf-daHsUz1IwMD-xKyrRCvLOV1XbMELM
> 
> is the article. Thanks for the support but I don't consider it a big deal it's just advertising for a product.....same as all the other articles in these trade magazines. The writer was actually disappointed I wouldn't tell him all the tools I use lol. But yeah....that ergo auger is legit. Still use and it works a million times better then other pistol rodder I've ever used OR k40 since it has variable speed and quick reverse.
> 
> ...


I like the humbleness at about 13:30 when you’re talking about how you were the hero on a job and then mention how you’ve also screwed up a few jobs in the past. We all like to brag about how we were the “man” that figured something out that no one else could but we never mention our fails in the school of hard knocks. 
It’s kind of like a gambler who only talks about how much they won in Vegas but doesn’t mention how much they lost.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Trust me when I say I've been at the highest of highs and the lowest of lows because of my actions in this industry. Learned alot of lessons and doubtful I'll be around long enough to learn them all.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoyed the video and the article in Plumber magazine. I also got my training from the military in the Air Force I was a plumber in Civil Engineers. Not quite the Cee Bee's but our Red Horse squadrons are similar. I used my military experience to get my contractors licence when I was discharged back in 1987 for the first time. Of course I learned a lot more when I got out of the Air Force about installing up to code etc. Got me motivated to put my Ergo Auger together and try it out. For small drains lines lav sinks tubs and showers I love my Milwaukee M12 battery powered drill snake.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool I'll have to check out the article, always like hearing your opinions Ben


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Great interview! :vs_cool:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I like the part where he said we all schit talked it and the inventors lolz :devil3: Even if he means the other forums I am still guilty :devil3:



"Kohn first learned about the tool while browsing through an online forum for plumbers. “Everyone on the forum was giving the inventors (Dan and Jordan Beesley, plumbers and the co-owners of Millcreek Plumbing in Salt Lake City) grief about it,” he recalls. “But as a guy who likes to invent things, I sympathized with them. So I figured I’d give it a shot and they sent me a prototype to test."










.


----------

